# Sinusitis



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Everyone:I've noticed over the past couple of weeks that my sinuses have been worst. I've been getting major headaches (pain comes in between my eyes, behind ears). I have chronic sinusitis and use flonase for that. I also started using a saline nasal spray in hopes that it would help.I've also been doing a lot of sneezing and get a bit of guck and blood out (sorry for being so gross).Yesterday, while I was laying in bed I could hear something a gurgling sound when I moved my head back and forth out of my left ear.My gums have also been very sore (on the left side). Can anyone give me some feedback.Thanks a million.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2000)

Hi Weener, Friends of mine around here are already getting their annual spring sinus/allergy problems, as have I. Do you have more trouble in the spring? Spring is coming early this year.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2000)

Weener, sounds like your sinuses are acting up. So are mine. I am using a saline nose spray and flonase also! The flonase seems to be helping a bit. We basically had no winter here in Dallas so pollens are going crazy! Hope it gets better. Lynne


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

My sinuses are not usually this bad. Since I started using the flonase (about 5 years ago) I have the sinusitis under control.Since moving to my new home, I started coming down with the sneezing and other symptoms.Gee, I hope I'm not allergic to my new home.I know that this area is known for milder weather and spring usually comes a couple of weeks earlier. Spring arrives around early to mid May.I remember something an Allergy Specialist told me years ago, he said that I had an allergy to hay, dust, pollen, etc. and he also said that if I decided to move off the farm to a new area, my allergies might become worse. Interesting, eh.On a brighter note, I am an auntie again. My brother and his wife had a baby girl on Monday, 7lbs. named Juliette. I can't wait to see her.


----------



## Glenda (Aug 15, 2000)

I have the same above symptoms and my doctor put me on an Rx. called : Semprex-DThat is the BEST allergy Medicine I have ever come across.It is Decongestant / antihistamine .I swear by this tuff. It is Excellent and I have been on it for 5 years when my allergies are at their worst.I highly recomment it !The above spelling for it is correct > Semprex-D


----------

